# Reformed Churches in Tulsa, OK?



## Mushroom (Apr 26, 2008)

Anybody know of a good reformed Church in Tulsa, OK?


----------



## westminken (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, there is a PCA church in Tulsa. The pastor is David O' Dowd. I have heard nothing but good things about the church.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a reformed Baptist, my church is in Owasso Oklahoma. I am unsure about any churches other than reformed baptist in the Tulsa area, but there are at least 2 or 3 of those around.

You planning a visit to Tulsa or moving or what?? Im just curious because I live 45 mins outside of Tulsa.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Kenneth & Bryan. The reason I ask is that a brother is living in that area and asked if I could steer him towards any decent reformed Churches there, so of course I thought of PB, and as usual, PB'ers have come through.

I'll pass along the info.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,

I too know of David O'Dowd's church. We have some connection with it - given the Tulsa/Houston energy sector, we actually have a couple of families in our church that were formerly there in Tulsa.

Blessings,


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope he takes your advice and finds a Reformed Church. I am rather sheltered having only lived here all my life so I cant speak for other parts of America, but the Church in Oklahoma is very misguided. Tulsa is the Charismatic capitol of the world being home to Oral Roberts, Billy Joel Daugherty and Kenneth Haggin. IF people avoid that trap there is then the increasingly more liberal baptists church's on every corner. Also church of Christ is quite large as is the United Methodist Church, both denominations I see as heretical.


----------

